# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Gabapentine oftewel Neurontin

## corry

Wie heeft ervaring met dit medicijn? Ik slik dit op dit moment tegen zenuwpijn,3xdgs 600mg. Omdat het eigenlijk een medicijn tegen epileptie is heb ik zo mijn twijfels, het helpt echter wel tegen de zenuwpijn. Zijn er ervaringsdeskundigen onder ons die mij hier meer over kunnen vertellen?

----------


## katje45



----------


## Petra717

Hoi Katje, 

Mag ik vragen waarvoor je het bovenstaande gebruikt? 

Groetjes, 
Petra

----------


## katje45

Hallo Petra,

Ik slik de Gabapentine omdat ik bij een van mijn nekwervels aangroeisels heb die op een uittredende zenuw drukken oftewel het radiculair syndroom.
Dit alles om een operatie zo lang mogelijk uit te stellen. Heb in januari een zware rugoperatie ondergaan en moet daar eerst volledig van herstellen. Daar staat een jaar voor.
Ben overigens ook wel bang dat ik zenuwpijn in mijn been terug krijg. Is nu na de operatie weg, maar misschien precies onderdrukt door de Gabapentine.

Dus ik slik het niet voor epilepsie.

----------


## corry



----------


## katje45

> Hai Katje,
> Bedankt voor je reactie, nooit meer op gerekend na zo'n tijd.
> Ik slik inmiddels ook 3 x 900 mg. gabbapentine en het helpt echt tegen de zenuwpijn.
> Ook ik heb beknelde zenuwbanen door versleten/ vernauwde nekwervels.
> Wordt nu in ieder geval niet meer gek van de pijn, heb wel het idee dat ik wat bijwerkingen heb zoals bijv. bij vlagen minder goed zien, soms last van onhandigheid (zomaar dingen uit mijn handen laten vallen enz.) hiermee valt trouwens goed te leven.
> Mijn arts heeft het ook over de pijnpoli gehad, daar denk ik nog over na, heb jij hier ervaring mee?
> vr.gr. Corry



Hallo Corry,

Gelukkig dat voor jou de Gabapentine 3 x 900 mg nog voldoende is. Bij mij is het zeker niet meer afdoende. Ben dus al bij de pijnpoli onder behandeling.
Heb eerst een injectie in de zenuwwortel gehad ( C6 is de grootste boosdoener) en helaas hielp bij mij alleen het lokaal verdovende middel en niet het middel dat voor langere tijd zou moeten werken.
Heb daarna nog een epidurale injectie in mijn nek gehad en ook daar was alleen het lokaal verdovende middel wat iets deed. ( werkt heel kort).
Nu is het de bedoeling dat in Tens ga krijgen. Krijg dan eerst een proef kastje ( zo groot als een pakje sigaretten volgens de pijnverpleegkundige) mee. Dit om te kijken of dit werkt. Heb daar nog geen oproep voor gehad.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt. Dat bij mij de injecties niet werken wil overigens niets zeggen, weet genoeg mensen bij wie het wel werkt.

Groetjes, Katje 45

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Zijn er meer mensen die dit middel gebruiken en erg vergeetachtig zijn ?

----------


## corry

hai katje,

Ik heb wel wat bijwerkingen maar geen vergeetachtigheid..
Wel heb ik nog een vraag voor jou.
Wat zijn bij jou de klachten van de vernauwingen??
Ik heb soms ook een felle electrische pijn op borsthoogte, vanuit m'n bovenrug trekt dat dan door mijn borst en mijn linkerarm die dan nog erger als normaal tintelt brand enz.
Eerst dacht ik zelfs dat het met mijn hart te maken had, maar dat blijkt niet zo te zijn.
Het komt echt door die vernauwingen.
Ik heb vernauwingen bij de C 4 en 5 en bij de C 5 en 6.
Mag ik jou ( pijn ) ervaringen weten??

groet, Corry

----------


## katje45

Hoi Corry,

Mijn problemen zit op het niveau C5- C6 en C6 en C7.
Ik noem mijn pijn kiespijn, maar dan in mijn ( vooral rechter) arm(en)en hand en vinger, ook richting mijn rechter borst en een gedeelt van mijn schouderblad. Tevens tintelingen gevoelloosheid, soms steken en het vervelendste is dingen uit mijn handen laten vallen ( door de krachtsverlies) .
Niveau C5-C6 is het grootste probleem en daar heb ik dan ook een injectie in gehad. De anesthesist raakt dan eerst met de naald die zenuw aan om te voelen of het de goede zenuw was wat helaas zo was.
Krijg overingens morgen als het goed is Tens. Ben benieuwd.

----------


## anitta

hoi

----------


## anitta

ik ga vanaf morgen gabapentine. nemen ik ga 3x800mg nemen ik heb al 6 jaar lyrica waarvan ik nu al 1 jaar op 600mg per dag sta daarnaast neem ik ook nog 50mg amitriptaline voor de nacht anders red ik het niet ze zeggen dat gabapentine 2400mg beter zou werken nouwwwwwww ik weet het ook niet meer :Confused:  ik zei vandaag nog gooi die benen maar lam want ik loop er niet op ivm de pijn naa dat doen we niet ik zei wel me sufvoeren als een konijn  :EEK!: het zou nog meevallen zeiden ze
ik hoor volgende maand of ik nog een morfine pomp erbij krijg  :Frown: CZ is blij met me haha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ff lachen maar maar het vergaat me langzamerhand 
hoop snel wat te horen want er zijn niet veel mensen die snappen wat het is 24 uur per dag pijn te hebben.
en de mensen die het snappen daar wil ik niet steeds tegen zeggen dat ik verga van de pijn ze moeten al zoveel doen :Confused:  nu snap ik het niet meer  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## katje45

> ik ga vanaf morgen gabapentine. nemen ik ga 3x800mg nemen ik heb al 6 jaar lyrica waarvan ik nu al 1 jaar op 600mg per dag sta daarnaast neem ik ook nog 50mg amitriptaline voor de nacht anders red ik het niet ze zeggen dat gabapentine 2400mg beter zou werken nouwwwwwww ik weet het ook niet meer ik zei vandaag nog gooi die benen maar lam want ik loop er niet op ivm de pijn naa dat doen we niet ik zei wel me sufvoeren als een konijn het zou nog meevallen zeiden ze
> ik hoor volgende maand of ik nog een morfine pomp erbij krijg CZ is blij met me haha ff lachen maar maar het vergaat me langzamerhand 
> hoop snel wat te horen want er zijn niet veel mensen die snappen wat het is 24 uur per dag pijn te hebben.
> en de mensen die het snappen daar wil ik niet steeds tegen zeggen dat ik verga van de pijn ze moeten al zoveel doen nu snap ik het niet meer


Hoi Anitta,
Zie nu juist dat je deze middelen al slikt. En vermoedelijk zelfs een Morfine pomp gaat krijgen.
Is er bij jou ooit verder onderzoek gedaan om te kijken waar het vandaan komt ?

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Moest van de neuroloog de Gabapentine afbouwen van 3x 900 mg, naar 3 x 600 mg. Lijkt erop of de pijn daardoor nog erger is als voorheen.
Wie herkent dit ?

----------


## Anne80

Ik heb vorig jaar een tijdje Gabapentine 1800 mg geslikt maar kreeg er te veel last van mij hoofd van. Ook moeten de dosering op 3600 mg voor je goed resultaat hebt bij zenuwpijn. Dat was mij veel te veel. Ben een tijd gestopt geweest met Gaba. 
Toen de pijn in mijn rug en been te veel werd heb ik Lyrica gekregen. Ik heb niet veel last van bijwerkingen. Vind dat dit veel meer doet dan de Gaba de hele periode bij elkaar.

De pijn kan meer worden als je gaat afbouwen. Ik heb er weinig van gemerkt, omdat het bij mij niet veel deed.  :Wink:

----------


## katje45

> Ik heb vorig jaar een tijdje Gabapentine 1800 mg geslikt maar kreeg er te veel last van mij hoofd van. Ook moeten de dosering op 3600 mg voor je goed resultaat hebt bij zenuwpijn. Dat was mij veel te veel. Ben een tijd gestopt geweest met Gaba. 
> Toen de pijn in mijn rug en been te veel werd heb ik Lyrica gekregen. Ik heb niet veel last van bijwerkingen. Vind dat dit veel meer doet dan de Gaba de hele periode bij elkaar.
> 
> De pijn kan meer worden als je gaat afbouwen. Ik heb er weinig van gemerkt, omdat het bij mij niet veel deed.



Hallo Anne,

De neuroloog zou me nog terugbellen dus ben benieuwd wat ze gaat zeggen.

Hoop dat de Lyrica voor jou meer doet dan de Gabapentine.

----------


## Anne80

De Lyrica doet voor mij veel meer dan de Gaba. Die heeft eigenlijk nooit iets gedaan.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Zijn er meer mensen die Gabapentine ( Neurontin) of Lyrica gebruiken die daarbij als klacht hebben vergeetachtigheid. In de vorm van dat je actief met een gesprek deelneemt en de dag daarna of later echt niet meer weet dat je dat gedaan hebt. Na lang en diep nadenken komt er dan weer iets te voorschijn van dat gesprek.
Is nl. heel vervelend.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

De laatste tijd bemerk ik dat ik steeds meer spierpijn/ gewrichtspijn en heel moe bent. Komt iemand die ook dit middel slikt dit bekent voor. Had er in het begin geen last van, maar het staat ook wel op de bijsluiter vermeld.
Hoop op reacties.

----------


## zamoegirl

> ik ga vanaf morgen gabapentine. nemen ik ga 3x800mg nemen ik heb al 6 jaar lyrica waarvan ik nu al 1 jaar op 600mg per dag sta daarnaast neem ik ook nog 50mg amitriptaline voor de nacht anders red ik het niet ze zeggen dat gabapentine 2400mg beter zou werken nouwwwwwww ik weet het ook niet meer ik zei vandaag nog gooi die benen maar lam want ik loop er niet op ivm de pijn naa dat doen we niet ik zei wel me sufvoeren als een konijn het zou nog meevallen zeiden ze
> ik hoor volgende maand of ik nog een morfine pomp erbij krijg CZ is blij met me haha ff lachen maar maar het vergaat me langzamerhand 
> hoop snel wat te horen want er zijn niet veel mensen die snappen wat het is 24 uur per dag pijn te hebben.
> en de mensen die het snappen daar wil ik niet steeds tegen zeggen dat ik verga van de pijn ze moeten al zoveel doen nu snap ik het niet meer



Hey anitta ,met Monique hier ,ik zou zeggen laat nooit morfinepomp plaatsen ,mijn vriend zijn nonkel heeft dat ook en hij pomt maar bij ,en als het 16 u is weet hij niet meer wat dag of nacht is . :Mad: 

Ik dacht dan dat je in radboud je op goed nieuws mocht verwachten ,maar daar zijn ze ook ijskoud voor de patienten ,met 24 u pijn ,ik neem ook gabapentine ,het brengt niet op ,ook nog oxy contin 5 mg ,redomex ,lyrica kan ik niet tegen ,ik ben ook beetje moedeloos aan het worden :Embarrassment: 
veel groetjes Monique ,mischien vinden ze wel ooit iets voor neuropatische pijnen  :Confused: ,hoop ik ook op hoor die pijnen hou je niet uit  :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook ondervonden dat ik absoluut niet tegen Lyrica kan..manman, daar voelde ik me precies een zware drugsverslaafde door!! Alles vergeten, omvallen, brabbelen,'zombie'gevoel...

Ik hoop ook dat ze ooit iets vinden tegen neuropatische pijnen...zenuwpijn is een ware 'hel'!! 
Verzacht ik de pijn door morfineachtigen,dan mindert de pijnprikkel wel en voel je je beter...met als gevolg dat ik dan weer véél te véél denk te kunnen doen!!
Ik bijt nu maar gewoon even flink door en probeer zoveel mogelijk mijn rug en been te ontlasten (herniaoperatie gehad > terugval) door te rusten!

Sterkte iedereen!!!!

----------


## FredP

Ik slik nu sinds een paar weken 3 x 600mg en ben ook reuze vergeetachtig. Krijg binnenkort een 4-tal injecties om de zenuwen te blokkeren en ik hoop dan de Gabapentine te kunnen afbouwen.

----------


## topdapox

U kan kopen de generiek Neurontin tegen vroegtijdige zaadlozing zonder voorschrift

----------

